# I am new Guy on the Forum



## bwaner (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi there! I am from Charlotte. I am a car mentor, and I want to learn and day by day grow up my knowledge, and I love the car very much. The car maintenance is essential. I want to know more tips, how to maintain the car properly and others work tips.  I hope I learn correctly from in here. Thanks to all!


----------

